# Wifi in Optiplex 755



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

I have an OptiPlex 755 (Win7 ultimate) with Intel 82566DM-2 networking but want to convert this PC into a wifi . Cany I buy a PCI card or something to do this?.


----------



## alpenadiver (Jul 31, 2007)

Yes you can add a PCI Wi-Fi card to the computer, as long as you have a Wi-Fi connection, ie. Router, Modem / Router.


----------



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## kw1997 (Dec 23, 2007)

Any suggestions as to which brand would be suitable for this old desktop.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Netgear and dLink are good solid brands

Newegg.com - Computer Hardware, Networking, Wireless Networking, Wireless Adapters, Netgear Inc., D-Link, PCI


----------

